# Duda sobre batería de coche



## chuvihi (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos.

Este tema no sabía muy bien donde colocarlo así que al final me he decidido a ponerlo en duda general.

Os pongo en situación. Tengo una furgoneta con dos baterías, una en el vano motor y otra en el interior. La del vano motor es la batería que tiene todo coche para arrancar y la otra es la que alimenta la calefacción eléctrica y la nevera. Ambas baterías son iguales (Plomo-ácido de unos 45A) conectadas en paralelo a través de un relé en el borne positivo. La excitación de este relé está conectado al alternador para que sólo cuando esté el motor arrancado, las dos baterías estén en paralelo.

Pues bien, todo funciona perfectamente. Es decir, que con el motor parado las dos baterías están separadas y cuando arranco el motor están en paralelo. El problema viene que la batería del interior no carga bien y tengo que cambiarla cada 6 meses por falta de carga. He comprobado con el polímetro y cuando el motor está arrancado, tengo 13,5V en los bornes de la batería interior. 

Otra cosa curiosa es que aún estando a 12,5V la batería (sin el motor arrancado) no tiene fuerza suficiente para que funcione la nevera y ya mucho menos la calefacción eléctrica. En cambio, arrancas el motor y ambas cosas se ponen en marcha.  

También he mirado con una pinza amperometrica el consumo por el cable que comunica las dos baterías y cuando no hay nada enchufado, hay unos 2-3A y cuando conecto calefacción y nevera sube a 20-22A.

No entiendo que es lo que está sucediendo, es como si el alternador no cargase suficiente la batería interior (la del motor no falla nunca, ni le cuesta arrancar a la furgoneta nunca). El alternador es de 140A, suficiente para todo. Incluso he probado a doblar la sección del cable que conecta las dos baterías por si era insuficiente y provocaba mucha resistencia y por eso no se cargaba bien, pero sigue igual.

No sé que puede estar pasando. A ver si alguien puede darme alguna idea.

Muchas gracias a todos,

un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2013)

Tiene síntomas de batería interior fallecida.

Al margen de esto, deberías agregar un dispositivo que desconecte la batería interior cuando la *descarga* llegue a niveles de riesgo para la batería.
Descargas profundas arruinan rápidamente la batería.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 25, 2013)

Amigo, pregunto, la bateria de "interior" como es cargada a traves del alternador?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2013)

Primero , estás descargando de más la batería (como te dice Fogo) y eso la mata rapidamente , habria que ponerle un medidor de tensión que avise o que la desconecte automáticamente.

Segundo , cuando el relé conecta ponés en paralelo una batería completamente descargada con otra cargada , o sea que le hacés una carga super rápida en 10 segundos , segundo motivo de fallecimiento prematuro de la batería   .


----------



## chuvihi (Dic 19, 2013)

Buenas a todos,

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas y ayuda.

El fin de semana pasado puse una batería completamente nueva de 70A que se encontraba a 12,6V y me volvió a pasar lo mismo. Al principio funciona pero al poco se apaga la calefacción.

¿Puede ser que el consumo de la calefacción sea demasiado elevado y se descargue la batería en poco tiempo?

Muchas gracias, un saludo!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 19, 2013)

Si las palabras calefacción y batería están en la misma frase una catástrofe anda cerca. De hecho yo solía decir como broma _"tienes menos futuro que un secador a pilas"_, mas o menos el mismo futuro que el submarino descapotable.

Números gordos:
Una batería de 12V 70A·h tiene una energía nominal de 70x12=840W·h como la profundidad de descarga de las baterías "normales de coche" es bastante reducida, no sabría poner una cifra exacta pero podría ser un 20% repetitivo y un 50% no repetitivo eso quedaría así a bulto como unos 400W·h optimistas y unos 150W·h conservadores.
Dependiendo de la potencia del calefactor, pero uno de menos de 500W sería mas bien un chiste mas que un calefactor (lo normal será algo cercano a los 1000W), eso da varios resultados:

Batería de un solo uso, osea un uso y luego tirarla eso da como una hora y pico
Uso esporádico no llegaría a una hora de calefacción 
Que la batería dure y usar regularmente la calefacción eso da como 20 minutos de calefacción
Eso en el inocente supuesto de que la calefacción sea de 500W, que seguramente será de mas.

Corolario: O pones un remolque con una batería de 500kg o no puedes usar calefacción a baterías. (al que inventó la calefacción a baterías le tendrían que dar el novel)
Si a eso le añadimos la nevera, la luz y _"el lavavajillas"_ ya ni te digo.
Soluciones: Pon una calefacción de gas, o una instalación de esas que toman gasóleo del depósito para calentar el habitáculo. Pero ten en cuenta que cualquier modificación del vehículo lleva su proyecto, ITV etc etc, supongo que ya sabes como están las leyes de tiquismiquis en España.


----------



## chuvihi (Dic 20, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta,

la calefacción es una Webasto que usa diesel. Lo que me para arrancar y empezar a quemar el diesel necesita tirar de la batería primero. El problema es que llega un momento que ya no arranca la calefacción porque la batería esta muy baja. Con lo que no puedo poner la calefacción por la noche porque a media noche si se apaga ya no vuelve a arrancar.

Me está trayendo de cabeza esto porque al principio no me pasaba!

Muchas gracias de nuevo!

Un saludo!


----------



## opamp (Dic 20, 2013)

Estimado Chuvlhl, partiendo por el principio y reafirmando los comentarios de los compañeros que preceden, te recomiendo que subas 1Voltio. De 13.5V a 14.5V el v de carga de tus baterías, con 13.5V en bornes la carga no es completa (solo cerca del 80% y con la descarga diaria de tu equipo,el tiempo de vida de tu bateria se acorta muy pronto) deberias poseer un cargador portatil que te permita cargar tu bateria del problema con la red electrica a una carga normal, 8 a 10horas, de cuando en vez(semanalmente) para "renacer" tu bateria.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2013)

Pues dar todos los datos siempre va bien...ya intenté ganarme la vida de adivino y no pude. 
Puede que esté obstruido el filtro del gasoleo
Puede que la bomba esté frenada por alguna partícula y por eso gaste mas batería.
Puede que sea la nevera la que descargue la batería
Puede que sea cualquier otra parte de la instalación la que descargue la batería
Puede que los quemadores no funcionen bien
Puede que sean precalentadores si es que los lleva
Puede
Puede
Puede

Yo empezaría por seccionar la instalación a ver si encuentras un consumo anormal
Como es invierno, apaga la nevera y pon una "fresquera" en el exterior que es gratis.
Si todo va normal yo llevaría a revisar la calefacción a ver

Edito:
Yo habría empezado mirando la placa de características de la susodicha calefacción. Allí pondrá si consume 1A, 10A o 100A. A partir de ese dato se compara con la realidad y ya se puede sacar alguna conclusión. Sin ese dato todo este hilo es una pérdida de tiempo.


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 21, 2013)

¿Midió con cuantos amperios carga cada batería? Y si, para buena carga debe ser a un poco mas de 14V.


----------



## José Rivero (Dic 21, 2013)

sería bueno conocer, ¿a que distancia está la bateria adicional?, ¿que voltaje le llega al momento de carga, a ambas baterías?, (supongo que hay diferencia,) y el avr del generador está sensando la mas cercana, que alcanza mas rapido su voltaje total de carga, cortando la carga cuando la otra batería aún no alcanza la totalidad de su carga, por la distancia a que se encuentra, el voltaje que le llega debe ser menor y por ende la carga se queda incompleta, no conozco el sistema eléctrico de tu furgoneta, pero sugiero que veas el borne de la batería y vas a encontrar un cable que saca corriente al sistema electrico de control, ese cable alimenta através de la chapa de encendido al avr del generador con una señal de referencia que determina la situación de carga de la batería y a la vez cuando detecta que la batería llegó a su totalidad de carga el avr determina cortar la carga, recomiendo, cortar ese cable de la batería principal y conectarlo a la batería secundaria.


----------



## Manuel51 (Dic 22, 2013)

Si al principio todo funcionaba bien y no has cambiado nada de la instalación, aparte de la batería, sería recomendable examinar el estado de los contactos del relé que carga la batería de la calefacción. Puede que estén quemados o sucios.


----------



## thors (Ene 29, 2014)

estube leyendo y esta muy claro que tienes un problema  como dices ....

"También he mirado con una pinza amperometrica el consumo por el cable  que comunica las dos baterías y cuando no hay nada enchufado, hay unos  2-3A y cuando conecto calefacción y nevera sube a 20-22A"


debes solucionarlo


----------



## juarbole (Feb 23, 2014)

Definitivamente un calefactor con baterias es el peor invento, generar calor es desperdicio de energia. Hay otras alternativas , Energia Solar, Gas o utilizar el calor del motor (AGUA) como los calefactores normales de los autos.


----------

